
The Top 1 Percent: What Jobs Do They Have? - selmat
http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/newsgraphics/2012/0115-one-percent-occupations/index.html?ref=business
======
hkmurakami
I would love to see this for the 0.1% and the 0.01%, which should exclude a
large swath of the highly compensated professional knowledge worker class
(doctors, lawyers, engineers) who may be nominally high earners but are an
order of magnitude short of influencing the direction of government through
their earning power.

~~~
cheez
Doctors and lawyers as a class influence government just fine. If you think
there are individual people impacting a dysfunctional government, I suspect
you'd be surprised.

~~~
lloyd-christmas
Doctors don't have much meaningful impact on health care policy, given their
interests are typically competing with both big pharma and insurers.

